# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design >  [3.5 Base Class, Mythos] "When a house is both hungry and awake..."

## Kymme

*Spoiler: Related Threads*
Show

Lovingly inspired by Xefas' excellent Mythos Classes - the best 3.5 homebrew on this website.
The Teramach (Mythic Barbarian)
Mythos Compendium 2.0
*Spoiler: https://forums.giantitp.com/showthread.php?457613-Mythos-Homebrew-Discussion-III-Grievous-Imbalance-Is-A-Feature*
Show

Mythos Discussion Thread III





_No live organism can continue for long to exist sanely under conditions of absolute reality; even larks and katydids are supposed, by some, to dream. Hill House, not sane, stood by itself against the hills, holding darkness within; it had stood so for eighty years and might stand for eighty more. Within, walls continued upright, bricks met neatly, floors were firm, and doors were sensibly shut; silence lay steadily against the wood and stone of Hill House, and whatever walked there, walked alone._  ~The Haunting of Hill House

*The Dysoikos*
Before the Wheel was born there were the Lawgives. The Sun, The Moon. The Dragon, vanquished. The Monster, horrific. Coldest of all, there was The Labyrinth. An endless fractal of stone and darkness, a maze with no architect, the most complicated watch in a cosmos with no watchmaker. The Labyrinth embodied infinite mystery and the twisting forever of the unknown. It was a terrible and strange place-thing, alone among its many Lawgiver siblings in its solitude and seclusion, for none were brave enough to enter depths from which none had returned.

Until the Sun came to them for help. The Sun, dimmed, and his loyal Lawgivers beseeched The Labyrinth for help - that it would open its infinite depths to them and give them refuge far from the Titans who persecuted them. The Labyrinth agreed, and sheltered the Lawgivers from the worst of the Titans wrath. Its stone shook, its many doors and gates were torn open, but the Labyrinths depths extended in all directions. In such an abyss, the hiding Lawgivers were like mice in a field - insignificant in the face of fractal infinity. And so the Titans passed by, seeking the Lawgivers elsewhere.

It was then that the Sun made its second plea. It asked the Labyrinth to open itself up, to help the Sun and his companions return to the word. The Labyrinth had never parted with something theyd consumed - none who had entered its depths had ever returned. But the Labyrinth looked upon these Lawgivers differently. They did not fear its depths. They had brought light, and merriment, and hope to a wasteland devoid of those things. They had helped the Labyrinth feel less like a prison and more like a home.

So a bargain was struck. I will free you, the Labyrinth said. On one condition: you must return, one day. You must make of me a home once more.

The Sun agreed and the Lawgivers departed, to fight with the Titans and change the cosmos forever. And so the Labyrinth waited.

And waited.

And waited.

And centuries turned to milenia turned to immemorial kalpa and the Labyrinth began to wonder. Why have they not returned? What did I do wrong? Was I not good enough? And their halls began to fill with bile and their doors and gates unlocked themselves.

And so the Labyrinths kindled hearth-heart went cold, and a seeping hatred began to permeate its stone and darkness. This hatred passed up, through halls and floors and stairs unending, up to the Material Plane. Even now it pools in places, in structures abandoned by humans, in empty homes and abandoned temples, and those places begin to change. Those places become Dysoikos. Heirs to the Labyrinths legend. Haunted forevermore.

*Making A Dysoikos*
*Spoiler*
Show

The Dysoikos is, ultimately, a support class. Youre a house. Duh. But more seriously, a Dysoikos provides safety for their allies, in the form of animated meatshields, battlefield control effects, healing, and (of course) a place to rest when the ten minute adventuring day is passed. Dysoikos excel at defending themselves from those who would seek to intrude, and are easily capable of supporting many, many residents. In combat they tend to focus on the use of animated objects and helpful furniture, granting their allies additional movement options and tactical approaches. At higher levels Dysoikos can become fountains of adventuring opportunities, giving rise to ready-to-explore dungeons beneath themselves, attracting non-player characters, and other such things.

*Abilities:* Wisdom is the most important ability for Dysoikos, as it fuels several of their support powers and increases the difficulty to resist their various tricks and traps. Intelligence and Charisma are also useful for their out-of-combat utility. Dysoikos have no need for physical stats - they are largely superseded by the traits of their Structure-Body.

*Races:* Dysoikos are buildings. They do not have distinct races.

*Alignment:* Dysoikos can be of any alignment, though they tend to drift towards Neutrality.

*Starting Gold:* 2d4 x 10 (As Druid)



*Hit Die:* d10 (special)
*Skill Points:* 6 + Intelligence Modifier
*Class Skills:* Appraise, Bluff, Concentration, Craft (Any), Disguise, Gather Information, Intimidate, Knowledge (Any), Listen, Profession, Search, Sense Motive, Spot
*Proficiencies:* Dysoikos are not proficient with any weapons or armor.

Level
BAB
Fort
Ref
Will
Special
Mythos
Excellencies

1st
+1
+2
+2
+2
The Labyrinths Mythos, Exceptional Mythos, A World Made Is Not A World Born, This Place Has A Mind of Its Own
+2
+1

2nd
+2
+3
+3
+3

+0
+1

3rd
+3
+3
+3
+3

+1
+0

4th
+4
+4
+4
+4

+0
+1

5th
+5
+4
+4
+4

+1
+0

6th
+6/+1
+5
+5
+5

+0
+1

7th
+7/+2
+5
+5
+5
Fantastic Mythos
+1
+1

8th
+8/+3
+6
+6
+6

+0
+1

9th
+9/+4
+6
+6
+6

+1
+0

10th
+10/+5
+7
+7
+7

+0
+1

11th
+11/+6/+1
+7
+7
+7

+1
+0

12th
+12/+7/+2
+8
+8
+8

+0
+1

13th
+13/+8/+3
+8
+8
+8
Legendary Mythos
+1
+1

14th
+14/+9/+4
+9
+9
+9

+0
+1

15th
+15/+10/+5
+9
+9
+9

+1
+0

16th
+16/+11/+6/+1
+10
+10
+10

+0
+1

17th
+17/+12/+7/+2
+10
+10
+10

+1
+0

18th
+18/+13/+8/+3
+11
+11
+11

+0
+1

19th
+19/+14/+9/+4
+11
+11
+11
Exalted Mythos
+1
+1

20th
+20/+15/+10/+5
+12
+12
+12

+1
+1



*The Labyrinths Mythos:* A Dysoikos gains Mythos as they increase in level, as given on the above table. Mythos are parcels of thematic power, scaling in strength from Exceptional, Fantastic, Legendary, and Exalted tier, which the Dysoikos gains access to as given on the table. Mythos share the following properties.

They are Extraordinary abilities, unless otherwise stated.When they impose a saving throw, that saving throws DC is calculated as (10 + ½ class level + the classs primary ability modifier). The Dysoikoss is Wisdom.When they reference level in their description, they are referencing the characters class level in the Dysoikos class, unless otherwise stated.When a Mythos references allies it is not referring to the Dysoikos.When a Mythos grants a bonus feat, the Dysoikos need not meet its prerequisites. If the Dysoikos already possesses a feat granted by a Mythos, they must replace it with another feat that they qualify for.

Some Mythos possess Basic and Advanced manifestations. When a Dysoikos first gains access to a Mythos with a Basic manifestation, they may choose one such manifestation and then gain that benefit immediately. When the Dysoikos gains access to a Mythos with an Advanced manifestation, upon gaining their next experience level, they choose one such manifestation and gain its effects.

There is a second category of Mythos, called Excellencies. They tend to be smaller, less impressive effects, and are gained at a different rate, given on the table above. They otherwise abide by the rules of all Mythos.

A Dysoikos, with a greater number of Dysoikos levels than their levels in any other classes combined, may learn more Mythos at any time, beyond those granted by their class table, by spending Experience Points and Mythos Points (see below). They may also purchase manifestations of Mythos they already possess. The amount required is given here:

Mythos
Basic Manifestation
Advanced Manifestation

Exceptional
1,000mp / 250xp
500mp / 125xp
500mp / 125xp

Fantastic
5,000mp / 500xp
2,500mp / 250xp
2,500mp / 250xp

Legendary
10,000mp / 1,000xp
5,000mp / 500xp
5,000mp / 500xp

Exalted
20,000mp / 2,000xp
10,000mp / 1,000xp
10,000mp / 1,000xp



The cost to learn a new Excellency is 1,000mp and 100xp, plus an additional 1,000mp and 100xp per Excellency learned in this way.

The Dysoikoss method of acquiring Mythos Points requires investment into its continued wellbeing, in the form of repairs, remodels, refurbishings, extensions, and the like. For example, a Dysoikos that exchanges 1,000gp for alchemically treated timber to turn its old decaying stoop into a wide inviting patio recoups that 1,000gp of value as Mythos Points, as does one who spends it on purchasing new gold-trimmed cabinets for their kitchens and slabs of finely cut marble for new countertops. New furnishings can also be a source of Mythos Points. A wardrobe or a lavish four-poster bed looted from a wizards castle grants its bounty in Mythos Points to the Dysoikos once installed in the appropriate location within them.

*A World Made Is Not A World Born:* This class may only be taken by a 1st level character. You do not choose a race. Instead, you are a manmade structure roughly the size of a simple house. This means that you have four stronghold spaces. By default these stronghold spaces contain: two basic bedrooms (enough to keep four people in comfort and privacy), a basic kitchen (with enough food stocked to keep fifteen people well-fed indefinitely), and a basic common area, mostly unadorned. Your exterior walls are masonry and your interior walls are wood. Your ceiling and floors are also made of wood, as is your roof. You have eight simple wooden doors that you may place however you like, along with your choice of eight simple shutters or eight glass windows.

These spaces may be arranged however you like, though the most common arrangements are a 2-by-2 one-story square forty feet to a side and ten feet high; a 1-by-2 two story rectangle, forty feet long, twenty feet wide, and twenty feet tall, or 1-by-1 four story tower, twenty feet to a side and forty feet high. These heights do not account for your roof, which might stretch up another 10 feet.

Your type is 'Construct'. Unlike a normal Construct, you do not automatically gain Darkvision, Low-Light Vision, Immunity to Mind-Affecting Effects, or bonus hit points based on size. Even though you do not have eyes, ears, nerve-endings, or mouths, you may see, hear, feel, and speak as proficiently as a human, as if your entire body was a sensory organ.

You have no Strength, Dexterity, or Constitution scores (a score of "-"). When assigning ability scores or point-buy, continue as normal. Having three dump-stats is fine. Druids have five.

You do not have a singular hit point pool, as most creatures do. Rather, individual parts of yourself, such as your walls, windows, roofs, floors, furniture, and the like possess hardness and hit points as is typical for objects. You may make saving throws against effects that target parts of your structure or furniture within you, substituting a Will save in place of a Fortitude save against effects that can target objects and require a Fortitude save. Dysoikos take a -10 penalty on Reflex saves. 

Certain Mythos, called [Structure] Mythos, modify your body in various ways. Structure Mythos can grant you more stronghold spaces, fill those spaces with useful components, modify or empower the materials you are built from, grant things like magical traps or features like Wondrous Architecture, and the like. There is no limit to the amount of [Structure] Mythos you may have. However, after purchasing a [Structure] Mythos you do not gain its effects until a certain amount of work has been done making the new renovations, installing new components, and the like. This work must be performed by an artisan with a number of ranks equal to the Dysoikos level in the Craft (Architecture) skill, and requires an amount of time based on the tier of the [Structure] Mythos in question. 

Installing Exceptional [Structure] Mythos takes (7 - higher of artisans Intelligence modifier or Dysoikos Wisdom modifier, minimum 1) days. Installing Fantastic [Structure] Mythos takes (8 - higher of artisans Intelligence modifier or Dysoikos Wisdom modifier, minimum 1) weeks. Installing Legendary [Structure] Mythos takes (9 - higher of artisans Intelligence modifier or Dysoikos Wisdom modifier, minimum 1) months. Installing Exalted [Structure] Mythos takes (10 - higher of artisans Intelligence modifier or Dysoikos Wisdom modifier, minimum 1) years. This time is measured granularly in man-hours. One man hour is the equivalent of one unskilled worker toiling for one hour. Days are 8 man-hours. Weeks are 40 man-hours, months are 160 man-hours, and years are 1920 man-hours.

While you and your furnishings may be repaired as normal for objects and structures, you may not be modified or enchanted by the usual means. The Labyrinths Mythos resists alterations to its nature that do not emerge from its own twisting and growing patterns, and as such any attempts to modify you through installing magic items, traps, Wondrous Architecture, or the like, fail utterly to take root. Instead, the Dysoikos gains the gold piece costs of these attempted alterations as Mythos Points.

*This Place Has A Mind of Its Own:* You exist in a Subtle Mode. In this mode it is difficult to determine that you are anything other than a normal building. Once inside you a DC 25 Knowledge (Architecture and Engineering), Spot, or Listen check is required to notice anything amiss, so long as you refrain from taking actions. Should you begin taking actions the difficulty is decreased to 15, and should you enter your Obvious Mode the difficulty is waived completely.

You cannot move your body in the traditional sense, which prevents you from taking many types of physical actions. Instead, you are capable of affecting the world around you and taking actions based on the world and creatures within its spatial relations to yourself. Everything within the contiguous structure that is your body is Within You. Everything outside of the structure of your body is not Within You.

While in your Subtle Mode you may take a standard action to perform one of the following physical actions:
Perform an aid another action on an ally Within You. Should your action succeed, your ally gains an additional bonus to their roll equal to your Wisdom modifier.Animate a single object Within You, as the Animate Objects spell, with a caster level equal to your Dysoikos level. You may only have one object animated at a time. You may still trade in multiple small sized objects for larger sized objects, even though you may only animate one. The object is under your complete control, acting on your initiative count. Objects you animate with this feature add your Wisdom modifier to their attack and damage rolls.Open or close any number of doors or windows Within You, locking or unlocking them in the process.Brace a door or window, increasing the DC to break it or force it open by 10.Shift yourself into your Obvious Mode.

In your Obvious Mode you can no longer take actions from the Subtle Mode list. Instead, you become capable of moving your body and taking actions as though you were a normal creature. Your size is colossal, your space is equal to the dimensions of your structure, and your reach is 5ft. You gain a Strength score of 28 and a Dexterity score of 4. You gain locomotive limbs like long spindly legs, loping arms, wheels, or other such features, which grant you a movement speed of 30 ft. You may attack targets in your reach with unarmed strikes, which deal 2d6 points of damage. You lack proficiency in them, however.

You retain the hardness afforded to you by your walls, and also gain a pool of temporary hit points equal to five times your number of stronghold spaces. When this pool is completely depleted several things happen. One, you are immediately returned to your Subtle Mode. Two, you take 6 points of burn to all of your mental ability scores. Three, you are barred from returning to your Obvious Mode until you are no longer suffering from ability burn.

In your Obvious Mode your interior becomes a chaotic, shaking mess of straining wood and rattling furniture. All creatures Within You must make Reflex saves every round on your turn to keep their balance. Your interior is not a comfortable environment at this time, and people inside cannot sleep or rest.




> Furniture is a somewhat nebulous term, but this class operates with this definition: large movable equipment, such as tables and chairs, used to make a house or other space suitable for living or working is furniture.

----------


## Kymme

Exceptional Mythos
*Spoiler*
Show

*A Brief Siesta*

To those who have entered your good graces, your environs are a pleasant and comfortable place. Though there may be skeletons in the basement and stirges in the attic, guests find you an incredibly pleasant place to rest their heads for a while, or to sit by the fire and to simply relax.

An ally Within You may spend thirty minutes taking in your comforts, resting on your furniture, eating a brief meal in your kitchen, or some other similar action. At the end of that time they are reinvigorated. They may choose to regain one use of an ability they possess whose uses are limited per day, such as a prepared spell, a spell slot, a turn undead usage, a smite evil usage, a rage usage, etc. Alternatively, they may heal (double their hit dice + your Wisdom bonus) hit points, or heal (their hit dice) points of ability damage or drain, or remove one negative level.

An ally may only be reinvigorated once. In order to be reinvigorated again they must spend a night Within You, resting.

*Austere Rising Tower*
[Structure]

A corner of your structure or a peak of your roof warps and extends upwards, bricks from your walls climbing and growing and fitting together to form the structure of a tall fortified tower that looms over your estate-body, high and noble.

You gain eight stronghold spaces, which must be stacked atop each other in some configuration. Sometimes this takes the form of an eighty-foot spire extending from the roof of your structure body, but it could just as easily be an adjacent tower, or a wider structure. These additional spaces contain:
Four studies or offices (2)Two basic library components (2)Two basic bath components (1)Three basic bedroom suites (3)

Your library has space for four book lots (2 per component) and begins play with either three basic book lots, one basic book lot and one general topic book lot, or one comprehensive book lot. You select which Knowledge skill a given book lot boosts when you gain it. Additional book lots may be acquired in play, and you recoup mythos points when book lots are donated to your library.

Someone may spend (10 - their Intelligence bonus) hours studying from one of your book lots to internalize its knowledge. They gain its competence bonus to a Knowledge skill, or in the case of general studies book lots, all Knowledge skills, permanently. You benefit from these circumstance bonuses automatically, without having to spend time reading the books.

*Basic Manifestations*
_House of Glass Alembics:_ You gain an additional stronghold space within your tower, which is occupied by a basic alchemical laboratory. Alchemical items made here do not lose their potency over time, and calculate the difficulty class of their saving throws as if they were generated by one of your Mythos. When someone uses this component to craft alchemical items, they may substitute your skill bonus in Craft (Alchemy) for theirs.

_Lair of A Cruel Warlock:_ You gain an additional stronghold space within your tower, which is occupied by a basic magical laboratory. Spellcasters who research original spells in this room reduce the time required to one day per level of spell, and waive the gold piece cost.

_Home to Ancient Lore:_ You gain two additional stronghold spaces within your tower, both of which are occupied by basic libraries.




> The library component isnt very useful unless books line the shelves. In general, a book lot costs 1,000 gp and provides a +2 circumstance bonus on a specific Knowledge check, such as Knowledge (arcana) or Knowledge (religion). Alternatively, you can purchase a book lot of general topics, which costs 3,000 gp and provides a +1 circumstance bonus on all Knowledge checks. Circumstance bonuses from multiple book lots do not stack.
> 
> There are also more advanced and expensive types of book lots. Comprehensive book lots cost 5,000 gp, occupy 3 book lots, and offer a +4 circumstance bonus on the appropriate Knowledge checks. Master book lots cost 20,000 gp, occupy 6 book lots, and offer a +6 circumstance bonus.
> 
> For example, while a luxury library can hold up to six basic book lots on six different subjects, it could instead hold comprehensive book libraries for two subjects, or a master book library for one subject. You can only purchase comprehensive or master book lots for specific Knowledge skill categories (and not for general topics).


*Carefully-Crafted Facade Technique*

You gain Skill Focus [Disguise] and Charlatan (Song and Silence) as bonus feats. 

You may use your Wisdom bonus instead of your Charisma bonus for Disguise checks.

As a structure, you cannot use the Disguise skill normally. However, this Mythos grants you the ability to make Disguise checks to adopt the guise of a different structure. You can only attempt to disguise yourself as structures of a similar size to yourself - if you are a massive castle, for instance, you can only attempt to disguise yourself as similarly massive buildings like stadiums or universities. Restricting your disguise to the shape of your windows, the color of your paint, your architectural motifs, counts as minor details only. Disguising yourself as a different type of structure counts as disguising yourself as a member of a different race.

*Basic Manifestations*
_Dramatic Double-Take Provocation:_ You gain the Second Impression (CS) skill trick. You ignore this tricks once per day restriction, though you are still limited to activating it once per encounter. That said, it can still affect groups of people, however thats supposed to work.

_Warehouse Full of Mimics:_ When you attempt to disguise objects Within You, you reduce the time required from minutes to rounds. If you elect to take the usual time you gain a bonus to the Disguise check equal to (10 + your Dysoikos level).

_In the middle, on a small hill, you see a gazebo.:_ You may attempt to disguise yourself not as a structure, but as a massive, structure-sized creature. The creature in question must be of similar size to you. For most Dysoikos this means that the bare minimum are colossal creatures, such as the tarrasque or great wyrm dragons. You take a -5 penalty to your Disguise check in order to do so.

*Misty Curtain Parts*

If you are not present in a dramatic scene involving your allies, such as one where Initiative has been rolled, and are also out of line of sight of any of the participants in that scene, you may roll Initiative and take actions regardless. As a full-round action you may conjure a cloying mist, as the Fog Cloud spell, with a radius large enough to fill the scene. The fog clears at the start of your next turn, revealing that you are nearer than you first appeared. 

Should the scene be taking place in an outdoor environment you may place yourself in it, in either of your Subtle or Obvious Modes. You appear 1d4x10 feet away from your closest foe, but may otherwise place yourself anywhere. Should the party be fighting in a forest, the fog might part to reveal you through a row of trees, perched stately on a hilltop, or the like. Should there be buildings nearby, such as if the party were to get into a fight in a city street, you may replace an unimportant building of similar size to yourself - no one had gotten a good look before, but it turns out that strange manor house at the end of the street was really you all along!

An exception to this rule is if the dramatic scene in question is taking place in an interior space, such as a house, cave, dungeon, castle, or the like. The scene is still flooded with fog, but when the fog clears at the end of your next turn you may transport (1d4 + your Wisdom modifier) pieces of furniture from Within You into the scene. This furniture can be no bigger than Large size, and still counts as being Within You for the duration of the encounter. Furniture moved through this Mythos returns to their proper locations at the conclusion of the encounter.

You may activate this Mythos multiple times in a scene, moving to a different suitable location or transporting more furniture into the scene. Subsequent activations only allow you to move 1d4 pieces of furniture, however.

*Advanced Manifestations* 
_All Houses Are Haunted:_ The secondary usage of this Mythos grants you increased control. The entire interior space, though none of its adjoining or adjacent rooms, is now treated as being Within You until the end of the encounter.

_Staircases in the Forest:_ The maximum size of furniture you may place into a scene becomes Huge. In addition, you may use the secondary function of this Mythos to place furniture into outdoor scenes and exterior spaces.

_Swift Preamble:_ You may activate this Mythos as a standard action, though if you do so the fog clears at the end of your current turn, rather than the beginning of your next turn.

*Put My Services to the Test*

While in your Subtle Mode you may perform Aid Another actions targeting allies Within You as swift actions. As a move action you may grant an ally Within You a free five foot step, which they take on your initiative order. 

In addition, allies standing adjacent to pieces of furniture Within You receive special benefits based on the furniture in question:
Chests, shelves, or other furniture designed for storage allow your allies to retrieve an item stored within them as a swift action.Bulky, opaque furniture like cabinets, wardrobes, couches, and the like grant your allies improved cover, and do not provide cover at all towards your enemies.Rugs, carpets, low-lying tables, and other furniture that can be stood on increase the distance of your allies five foot steps to ten feet, so long as the movement all takes place on that surface.Chairs, tables, beds, and elevated furniture are stable to your allies. They may climb onto them without expending additional squares of movement and never need to roll balance checks to maintain their footing.Staircases move in accordance with your will. Your allies do not count your stairs and ladders as difficult terrain when going up and can move all the way to the bottom of a staircase or ladder with a single space of movement.

*Basic Manifestations*
_Toe-Stubbing Corners Offensive:_ Chairs, tables, low drawers, railings, and other such furniture move with your ally, battering their foe down or away. When you perform an offensive Aid Another action on an ally adjacent to a piece of furniture Within You, that ally gains the Improved Trip and Improved Bull Rush feats and treats themselves as either their size or the size category of the largest piece of adjacent furniture, whichever is more beneficial, for the purposes of trip and bull rush attempts. These benefits last until the end of their next turn.

_Whirling Drapes Defensive:_ Curtains, drapes, clotheslines, and other such furniture whirl about your ally, warding them from attacks and entwining their foes weapons. When you perform a defensive Aid Another action on an ally adjacent to a piece of furniture Within You, they apply the bonus to their Armor Class to all attacks made against them. In addition, they gain the Improved Disarm feat, and treat themselves as either their size or the size category of the largest piece of adjacent furniture, whichever is more beneficial, for the purposes of disarm attempts. These benefits last until the end of their next turn.

_Overflowing Shelves Permissive:_ Chests, shelves, and other storage-focused furniture are less discrete containers and more mist-bottomed portals to a nebulous storage space within your structure body. When one of your allies spends an action to retrieve an item from any such piece of furniture, they may access this nebulous storage space to retrieve any item currently stored anywhere within your structure body. This can allow them to retrieve items too big to fit in a shelf, drawer, or chest.

*Rube-Catching Gold Machine*

While in your Subtle Mode you may rig up a trap out of odds and ends scattered among your interior: buckets of nails fling themselves onto ajar doors. Sacks of flour climb to precarious heights, ready to fall. Brooms prop themselves against chairs at perfect tripping height. 

This functions as the Combat Trapping class feature of the Combat Trapsmith (CS), with a few exceptions. First, you may only create traps on spaces Within You. Even if you are not present in a scene, as long as there is furniture in the scene that counts as being Within You, any square occupied by or adjacent to such a piece of furniture is also eligible. Secondly, you automatically succeed at Craft (trapsmithing) checks to assemble these traps. You are used to moving objects around and assembling them into unorthodox configurations. Thirdly, all calculations that would use your Combat Trapsmith level instead use your Dysoikos level. Finally, you waive the Craft (alchemy) prerequisite of any traps you wish to learn.

You know how to build three traps from the Combat Trapsmiths list. You may rest idly in your Subtle Mode for ten minutes to exchange these traps for any other traps you meet the prerequisites for.

*Advanced Manifestations*
_Improved Improvisation:_ You gain the Expert Trapsetter class feature of the Combat Trapsmith.

_Repertoire of Tricks and Traps:_ You count as a Combat Trapsmith of ½ your Dysoikos level (minimum 2) for the purposes of meeting prerequisites for which traps you can learn.

*Shadow-Haunted Undercroft*
[Structure]

You grow a basement beneath yourself of four stronghold spaces - these stronghold spaces must all be spread out on the same elevation. They cannot be stacked to give you a multi-layered basement. The external and internal walls of this basement are hewn stone. By default your basement contains:
one prison cella guard posta luxury storagea basic armorya labyrinth
The labyrinth granted by this Mythos is challenging to escape. After someone spends at least an hour attempting to escape the labyrinth they are entitled an opposed Intelligence check against you. You gain a +1 circumstance bonus to this check for every additional labyrinth component you possess. Should they succeed they find the exit to your labyrinth and emerge in your basement. Should they fail they are not entitled to another opposed check until they have spent two hours attempting to find a way out. Every failed check increases this time by another hour. You may free someone from your labyrinth at any time.

Your allies benefit from your familiarity with the darkness, gaining low-light vision and darkvision 120ft while Within You.

*Advanced Manifestations*
_Lighted Dungeons:_ Your basement gains two additional stronghold spaces, which contain two additional prison cells and another luxury storage.

_Lightless Depths:_ Your basement gains four additional stronghold spaces, all of which contain labyrinths.

*Within, An Ancient Fire Yet Burns*
[Structure]

Somewhere in your structure a new wing forms. One of stone and brick, with a sturdy tiled roof. A smoke-coughing chimney rises from the roof of this wing, for it is the home of your great hearth.

You gain eight stronghold spaces. These additional spaces contain:
A basic workplace (1)A basic smithy (1)A basic kitchen (1)A basic dining hall (2)Two basic bath components (1)Two common area components, containing the great hearth itself (2)
The fire of your hearth spreads through your entire structure-body, granting you increased control over its temperature. Typically your interior rests at a comfortable temperature (between 41-89° F), but you may spend a full-round action to stoke or cool your hearth, moving one step along the spectrum of heat and cold conditions. The scale, as described in the Dungeon Masters Guide, is:
Extreme heat (above 140° F)Severe heat (above 110° F)Very hot (above 90° F)Median temperature (between 41-89° F)Cold weather (below 40° F)Severe cold (below 0° F)Extreme cold (below 0° F)
Your upper limit is very hot, and your lower limit is cold weather. At 7th level you may create conditions of severe heat and severe cold, and at 13th level you may create conditions of extreme heat and extreme cold.

Finally, allies Within You gain the continuous benefits of the Endure Elements spell.

*Basic Manifestations*
_Mimicry of the Thermae:_ You gain two additional stronghold spaces which contain two fancy baths components. Spending an hour luxuriating in your baths grants the benefits of the lesser restoration spell. Someone may only benefit from the baths in this way once per day. At 7th level these benefits increase to those of the restoration spell, and again at 13th level they increase, becoming that of greater restoration.

_A Place Where Wonders Were Built:_ You gain an additional stronghold space, which contains a fancy smithy. Choose one Item Creation feat with a caster level prerequisite no greater than your Dysoikos level. Anyone who uses this smithy is treated as possessing that Item Creation feat for the purposes of what items they can build. If a week goes by in which your smithy lies quiet and unused you may swap your Item Creation feat for another.

_The Best Eatery in the Dutchy:_ You gain an additional stronghold space, which contains a fancy kitchen. Those who take their meals Within You gain a benefit based on which meal they took. These bonuses last for 24 hours, or until your ally next eats a meal. Breakfast grants (twice your Wisdom bonus) temporary hit points. Lunch grants a +10 ft increase to all movement speeds. Dinner grants your target a +4 bonus to their Initiative and allows them to always act on surprise rounds.

*Curtain Wall Cloak*
[Structure]

The Labyrinth was not easily approached. It shrouded itself in many layers of defense, from its discombobulating mist to its deadly traps. Legends abound of the Labyrinths great, sky-stradling walls, impassable in all directions. You too are guarded.

You gain a ring of freestanding walls of hewn stone, five feet high and two feet thick, that runs around the circumference of your structure-body at a radius of no further than 100 ft. In a structured environment, such as an urban neighborhood, these walls conform to the appropriate dimensions, but outside of such places they roam as far as possible, establishing a precinct around your structure body. You also gain a sturdy iron gate somewhere along your wall, wide enough to admit a carriage.

When you move, through entering your Obvious Mode or otherwise, your curtain wall recedes into you, taking anything built within its precinct with it. When you settle down again you cast your curtain wall and its precinct out about you once more.

*Basic Manifestations*
_Grand Ramparts of Stone:_ Your walls grow in size, becoming ten feet high and five feet thick. They gain crenelations on their outward-facing side, sufficient to provide cover to those standing atop them. Regular ladders provide access to the battlements, and you gain a stronghold space containing a gatehouse component. The height of these walls increases by 10 ft at level 5, 10, 15, and 20. The thickness of these walls increases by 5 ft at level 7, 13, and 19.

_Trimmed With Deep Waters:_ Your wall is surrounded by a moat, a channel five feet deep and 10 feet wide. Its width increases by 10 feet and its depth increases by 5 feet at level 7 and level 13. You gain a drawbridge which can be raised or lowered at your whim, governing access across your moat.

*Advanced Manifestations*
_Darkroot Garden Labyrinth:_ Your precinct becomes home to an elaborately maintained garden. This garden can take innumerable forms, from collections of topiary sculptures to complicated hedge-mazes to neat rows of trees to vast flower beds and anything in between. The plants that grow in your garden do so with little need for water or tending, but are not magical in nature.

Your Animate Objects ability may now imbue plants Within You with mobility and a semblance of life. This functions as the animate plants spell, but uses the size calculations of your Animate Objects ability.

The plants which grow in your garden count as being Within You.

----------


## Kymme

Fantastic Mythos
*Spoiler*
Show

*Advanced Donjons and Dragons*
[Structure]
Prerequisites: The _Austere Rising Tower_ Mythos.

Your tower grows to an altogether more impressive height, stretching into the sky.

You gain eight stronghold spaces, which must be stacked atop each other in some configuration. These additional spaces contain:
Four fancy library components (4)Four fancy studies or offices (4)

Your library may store a new kind of book lot, called a sorcerous tome. Sorcerous tome book lots may not typically be purchased and instead represent the accumulated arcane insight within your library. Each sorcerous tome contains a single Metamagic feat with a caster level prerequisite equal to your Dysoikos level or lower. When you gain this Mythos you also gain a sorcerous tome with a Metamagic feat of your choice.

A spellcaster may study in your library for (10 - their Intelligence bonus) hours to gain one of the Metamagic feats contained within your sorcerous tomes as a bonus feat. Further study does not unlock additional feats if you possess them. Rather, by studying again a spellcaster may swap out the Metamagic feat they gained from your sorcerous tome with a Metamagic feat from a different tome.

*Basic Manifestations*
_Quite the Collection:_ Select any Metamagic feat and gain a sorcerous tome book lot in one of your library components for it.

_Tidying Up the Shelves:_ You may convert any number of your basic library components into fancy library components, gaining additional stronghold spaces as necessary.

_Attics Crowded With Dark Science (Requires House of Glass Alembics):_ Your basic alchemical laboratory components become fancy. Alchemical items or substances created in your laboratories benefit from the effects of the Augmented Alchemy (CA) feat with no increase to price or difficulty class. 

_Basements Etched With Occult Carvings (Requires Lair of A Cruel Warlock):_ Your basic magic laboratory components become fancy. Mystical rituals performed Within You add your Wisdom bonus to any relevant skill checks or caster level checks, and you may pay for the cost of their ritual components with mythos points.

_Dragons Nesting in the Eaves:_ The high peaks of your structure-body become home to some manner of flying beast, be it dragon, great bird, or other such creature. This beast may have a Challenge Rating of no higher than half your Dysoikos level.

*Crouching Dungeon-Demesne*
Prerequisites: The _Shadow-Haunted Undercroft_ Mythos.

The Labyrinth is more than a structure. It stands among its Lawgiver brethren as an infinite shifting plane, a fractal world where the softest things one can touch are stone and darkness. You invite a section of this potential into your shadowy basement level, and the maze there becomes the seed of something ancient.

This Mythos does not take effect immediately. Rather, after purchasing it, you must find a place to settle yourself and enter Subtle Mode for a week, not moving from that spot. During that week the primordial seed inside of you begins to extrude roots of stone and brick and mortar and clinking metal, and the space beneath where you sit becomes a dungeon. This dungeon is accessed through the shifting hallways of your labyrinth, and as such its many chambers and hallways comprise your Labyrinth Roots.

The first level of your Labyrinth Roots has an EL of (Dysoikos level - 1) and comprises an equal number of chambers beneath your basement. The contents of these chambers may be generated in various different ways, but the easiest way of doing so is presented in the sidebar below. If you have other methods for generating random dungeons, then I as the author of this class encourage you to use them. Just remember that each layer of the Dysoikos Labyrinth Roots comprises a number of chambers equal to the EL of that layer.

Your Labyrinth Roots and their contents do not count as being Within You, though this can change as they are subject to other Dysoikos Mythos.

In a violent process that inflicts five points of ability damage to each of your mental ability scores you may wrench yourself up from your Labyrinth Roots and leave, moving in your Subtle or Obvious Modes to a new locale. Your Labyrinth Roots are left behind in an empty stone foundation, a yawning portal in a stump of hollow stone. In time your abandoned Labyrinth Roots may become a site where explorers delve and monsters make their nests.

The lingering spiritual damage heals over the course of the next month, after which you may again root yourself into the earth and extrude a new set of Labyrinth Roots.

*Advanced Manifestations*
_Are We Going Up a Level or Down a Level?:_ Over the course of a week your Labyrinth Roots grow deeper into the earth, generating another level. The EL of this level is one higher than the level above it, and it comprises an equal number of chambers. This manifestation cannot generate floors with an EL higher than 20. 

This manifestation may be purchased multiple times, each time adding an additional level to your Labyrinth Roots as they stretch further into the ground. Should you uproot yourself and set down Labyrinth Roots somewhere else, previous purchases of this Manifestation provide no benefit. If you wish for these new roots to grow deeper you must continue repurchasing this Manifestation.



> The content here is assembled from the Dungeon Masters Guide for 3.5 and 4e. Use as appropriate. You may generate the dungeon as you explore it or generate it when it is first created. Either choice is yours. The tables were compiled by RPGBOT, and are reprinted here.
> 
> If you so desire, you may write your own random encounter tables for each level of your dungeon.


*Labyrinth-Self Internalization*
[Structure]
Prerequisites: At least three [Structure] Mythos.

The Labyrinth defies conventions of space and distance. Its hallways double back on one another, intersect without ever touching, and at times run for hundreds of miles of flat gray stone. Its chambers fold open one another impossibly, some smaller than a closet, some large enough that the greatest structures wrought by mankind barely scrape their ceilings.

Your interior dimensions no longer define your physical shape. Stronghold spaces gained through Mythos no longer cause your physical form to change, and any changes wrought by them previously are undone at your whim, entire wings and extensions and towers reabsorbing into your structure body like pseudopods retracted by an amoeba. You may pick and choose which [Structure] Mythos influence your form - your outer appearance reflects them. All others manifest only internally, adding their stronghold spaces and components to your internal layout. When you gain this Mythos you may rearrange the relations between each of your stronghold spaces and components, but only once. After that your complicated internal geometry is established. 

Entrances and exits that exist as part of components still allow passage inside and outside of your body, within reason. For instance, if you had the Austere Rising Tower Mythos, climbing up through the trapdoor at the top of the structure still leads to your roof, even though the tower does not exist externally. If someone looks through a window within you they may view the outside world as though looking through a window on your exterior, subject to your discretion. Your front door still leads into your antechamber, foyer, or common room, as appropriate.

*Labyrinth-Body Rearrangement*
Prerequisites: The Labyrinth-Self Internalization Mythos.

The complicated internal geometry of your structure-body falls more completely under your control. You may, over the course of eight hours, shuffle your interior layout completely. You may perfectly change the relationship between your rooms and components, changing your internal structure.

*Advanced Manifestation*
_Broken Puzzle Rearranged:_ The relationships between your rooms are no longer governed by conventional notions of space and gravity. A door in one chamber might open to the center of anothers ceiling, or a trapdoor on the floor. A window that seems to show the outside might instead swing open as a cabinet window, spilling curious occupants out into your lavish kitchen.

_Procedural Rogue-Befuddling Likeness:_ Who can truly describe the shape of an empty house? Occluded by its walls and roof, where are its rooms? Where do its hallways lead? How tall are its ceilings?

When you are empty and someone would enter Within You, you may activate this Mythos immediately, and its effects become instant.

*Mansion of a Hundred Guests*
[Structure]
Prerequisites: One other Structure Mythos.

The Labyrinth was once a home to the strangest motley of Lawgivers the cosmos had ever known. The doors to your halls are open. Perhaps in time theyll return.

Your body twists upon itself and grows thicker and larger, new wings stretching out along the ground like growing limbs. Your floorplan expands dramatically, granting you 14 additional stronghold spaces. These contain:
A fancy auditorium, spacious enough for thirty people. (1)Two fancy bath components. (2)Six fancy bedroom suites. (6)A fancy common area. (2)A fancy dining hall. (1)A fancy kitchen. (1)A fancy stable. (1)
For every available fancy bedroom suite Within You there is a chance every week that a traveler will come to stay. Each week that you are near some form of civilization larger than a small town that is also not actively hostile towards you, there is a fifty percent chance that a traveler will approach seeking a place to stay for a while. These travelers can be no higher than fifth level, and most usually have levels in NPC classes. 

These people could be itinerant poets or musicians, alchemists, noble scions seeking novel lodgings, hangers on or followers to the heroism of you and your party, etc. They will usually lodge with you for (mythos tier)d4 months, +1 month every time you travel to a new and exciting location, -1 month every time a fight spills into your interior (Labyrinth Roots excluded). During that time they partake in your comforts and accommodations and offer their services as hirelings to your other guests.

*Advanced Manifestations*
_Guest-Gathering Hunger:_ You gain two additional stronghold spaces, each containing a fancy bedroom suite component.

_Visitors from Beneath (Requires the Crouching Dungeon Demesne Mythos):_ In addition to gathering guests the normal way, you may also automatically fill an available fancy bedroom suite by calling up a guest from your Labyrinth Roots. This guest may be any monster that could be encountered in your Labyrinth Roots with a challenge rating of 5 or less. This guest is automatically Friendly towards you and other guests, regardless of their alignment. Treat this guest as you would any other. 

If more than half of your fancy guest rooms are home to monsters your chance of attracting further guests becomes twenty five percent. If more than three-quarters of your available rooms are occupied by monsters this chance drops to five percent.

*Shrouded In Mist and Mystery*
Prerequisites: The _Misty Curtain Parts_ Mythos.

When you spend a full-round action activating Misty Curtain Parts, the fog conjured may instead take on the properties of the cloying mist conjured by the Solid Fog spell. At the start of your next turn, when the fog clears, you may place your willing allies in any unattended space in the scene. The movement is instantaneous and does not provoke attacks of opportunity.

*Advanced Manifestations*
_Foggy Stage-Hands:_ After spending a full-round action using Misty Curtain Reveals the Stage, you may activate your Animate Objects ability as a swift action, targeting the furniture you summoned into the scene.

_Lost in the Fog:_ You may shuffle the locations of enemies as well as allies, though you may not place them in locations where they would be in immediate environmental peril, such as at the bottom of a pool or atop a river of lava. Your foes may avoid being moved with successful Will saves.

*Uprooted Monster Domicile*

While in your Obvious Mode your structure-body changes dramatically. You fold some part of your architecture into ambulatory limbs and rear up, strikingly monstrous and terrifyingly massive. 

While in your Obvious Mode your Dexterity score is 10 rather than 4. You also gain the trample special ability, and your land speed is increased to 50 ft. Your reach increases by ten feet.

While in Obvious Mode you are able to keep a portion of your structure-body stabilized enough that it is comfortable. Half of your stronghold spaces remain stable. Inside, creatures do not need to attempt Reflex saves every round to keep their feet, and are able to rest and sleep as though you were stationary. Should you roll initiative in Obvious Form, however, the frantic movement of combat keeps you from stabilizing yourself, and your interior becomes inhospitable once more.

While in Obvious Mode, you may still take actions from your Subtle Mode list, with the exception of your Animate Objects ability. Too much of your energy is taken up moving your vast bulk.

*Advanced Manifestations*
_Big Father Behemoth Fist:_ You gain Power Attack, Improved Bull Rush, Awesome Blow (MM), and Area Attack (SS) as bonus feats while in Obvious Mode. 

_Climbable Colossus Skin:_ While in Obvious Mode you add your Wisdom modifier to your Armor Class and Hardness. However, attacks from creatures of your size category or larger automatically overcome your Hardness, as do attacks from creatures who have successfully climbed onto you, either through grapple checks, climb checks opposed by your Strength, or through entering your space through other means such as the Hammer and Piton tactical feat.

*We Have Always Lived In The Castle*
[Structure]

Taking more of the Labyrinths myth into you, you transform into something greater than your previous form. Your body shifts and changes, foundations becoming deeper, walls stretching higher, wood becoming scaffolding for strong stone and masonry, the iron teeth of a portcullis slamming shut over your front door.

Your external walls become reinforced masonry and your internal walls become masonry. You gain sixteen additional stronghold spaces, containing:
Two gatehouses with accompanying guard posts. Each gatehouse also comes equipped with an iron portcullis. (2)One barbican. (1)One barracks. (1)One fancy armory. (1)One fancy throne room. (1)One servants quarters. (1)One fancy kitchen. (1)One fancy dining hall. (2)Two fancy bedroom suites. (2)Four fancy courtyards which comprise your inner bailey. (4)
These stronghold spaces must be arranged in a square or rectangle, and are often stacked upon each other to minimize space and raise the stone walls high. The barbican is stacked on one of the gatehouses and allows for more protection.

When you spend a standard action bracing a door or window Within You, you may also choose to increase that portals Hardness by 10 for one round. In addition, you may also brace your own walls, conferring the same benefits to them.

You are strong and fortified, and you confer this resilience to your allies. Magical armor worn by allies Within You gains the light fortification enchantment automatically. This increases to the moderate fortification enchantment at level 13, and becomes heavy fortification at level 19.

*Advanced Manifestations*
_Iron-Barred Chamber Lockdown:_ As a full-round action you may brace an entire room Within You, conferring the usual benefits to all of its walls, doors, and windows. This lasts until the end of your next turn, but you may extend its duration by one round through spending a move action to maintain your hold on the chamber. You may repeat this in subsequent rounds by continuing to expend move actions.

----------


## Kymme

Legendary Mythos
*Spoiler*
Show

*A Homes Enchantment*
Prerequisites: The _Put My Services to the Test_ Mythos.

While in your Subtle Mode you gain an additional swift action each turn. In addition your allies may take a move action instead of a five-foot step when you use Put My Services to the Test.

The benefits allies standing adjacent to pieces of furniture Within You receive increase:
Chests, shelves, and other storage furniture grant an additional benefit that, when someone uses them to pull out an activated item they gain an additional standard action with which to activate it.The benefit granted by your bulky, opaque furniture like cabinets, wardrobes, couches, and the like becomes total cover.Rugs, carpets, low-lying tables and other furniture that can be stood on further hastens your allies, granting them an additional five-foot step every turn, which can only be taken while standing on their surfaces.Chairs, tables, beds, and elevated furniture stretch and spring up beneath your allies feat. When atop a piece of elevated furniture your allies gain the base reach of a tall being of that furnitures size category, if it is better than their own.Your allies can now move all the way to the top of a staircase or ladder with a single space of movement.

*Ancient Halls, Shifting Walls*

When you use your Animate Objects ability you may animate a piece of your furniture as a Locus. A Locus is the equivalent of twelve Small or smaller objects. Like normal animated objects, your Locus acts on your initiative count. You may only have one Locus animated at a time.

Your Locus functions as a Spell Turret (DMG2 pg 45) with the following four spells: greater stone shape (SC), wrack earth (PHB2), summon monster VII, and forcecage. After being summoned they cast these spells in order, one each round, on a target you designate. On their fifth turn they heal themselves 4d8+20 hp, as normal. Each spell is cast at a caster level equal to your Dysoikos level. Spells with active durations expire on the turn that the Locus heals itself.

*Advanced Manifestations*
_Vacant Spellbound Mysteries:_ Every time you animate a Locus you may alter the order in which it casts the four spells in its list.

_Venture No Further:_ Every time you animate a Locus you may substitute the spells on its list. You need not substitute every spell. 
Phase door replaces greater stone shape.
Reverse gravity replaces wrack earth.
Insanity replaces summon monster VII.
Repulsion replaces forcecage.

*Hundred-Mouthed Labyrinth Apotheosis*
Prerequisites: The _Labyrinth-Body Rearrangement_ Mythos, the _Every Door A Portal_ Excellency.

As an immediate action you may cause a door you can perceive that someone is opening to lead directly into your foyer. The door in question may be anywhere on the same plane of existence as your structure-body. That door remains a portal into your interior until it is closed, and afterwards the connection is broken. You may only affect one door in this way at any given time. Spells like dimension lock or dimensional anchor can interfere with this ability, provoking a roll-off to decide which effect wins out.

If you possess the Crouching Dungeon-Demesne Mythos and currently have a set of Labyrinth Roots beneath you, you may also open up doors that lead directly to the furthest explored level of your Labyrinth Roots.

*Its an Institution, Sir*
Prerequisites: The _Mansion of a Hundred Guests_ Mythos.

You have no time to be anything besides the lap of luxury. 

All of your basic bedrooms components are automatically upgraded to fancy bedrooms. Your kitchen and bath components upgrade to fancy if they were not already, as do your common areas and courtyards.

Furthermore, you gain four additional stronghold spaces and may convert four of your fancy bedroom suites into luxury bedroom suites.

Allies and guests who rest the night in your luxury bedroom suites receive one of the following benefits, which lasts for eight hours afterwards.
_Greater Magic WeaponDeath WardFreedom of MovementTongues_

Your luxury bedroom suites can attract guests of up to 10th level and monsters of CR 10 or below.

*Basic Manifestation*
_Collecting Handsome Flowers:_ You gain an additional stronghold space and may convert another fancy bedroom suite into a luxury bedroom suite.

*Living Labyrinth Shintai*
Prerequisites: The _Procedural Rogue-Befuddling Likeness_ Manifestation.

What is the nature of the Labyrinth? Among the Lawgivers it was not considered kind, or hospitable. It was dark and deep and cold, and those things made it strong. A warm house is one mistake away from burning down. A lit torch spews ash. Windows break and let in light. Stone, deep in the earth, twisting and growing like a cancer. That is the true nature of the Labyrinth. A place alive, but inhospitable to life.

Your internal layout extrudes new rooms and stronghold spaces like roots sprouting new eyes. Structure Mythos you purchase no longer require time and assistance to install. Instead, they simply appear within your structure-body. A hallway might lengthen into the darkness, new rooms growing into its walls. Beyond those rooms lie beds, baths, vaults, armories, staircases spiraling into darkness.

This new vitality comes at a price, however. Whenever the trigger is met for Procedural Rogue-Befuddling Likeness, you must rearrange your interior layout. Specific control of this rearrangement is left up to the player, but will not be convenient for your new entrant.

*Advanced Manifestations*
_Dungeon of Infinite Adventures (Requires Crouching Dungeon Demesne):_ When perched atop a set of Labyrinth Roots created through the use of your Crouching Dungeon Demesne Mythos you may activate Procedural Rogue-Befuddling Likeness whenever someone would pass into them. In this particular case, you do not simply shuffle the layout of your Labyrinth Roots - you re-generate them, from scratch, using whatever method you so desire. In the case of Labyrinth Roots left abandoned for a time, their new occupants are not wiped clean by the re-generation and are instead placed randomly into these new Labyrinth Roots.

If you generate your new Labyrinth Roots completely randomly the lingering spirit of the Labyrinth rewards you - your Labyrinth Roots extrude a new floor, up to their limit, for free.

*Terrifying Inner Vastness*
[Structure]
Prerequisites: The Labyrinth-Self Internalization Mythos.

Choose one of your interior rooms, which may consist of any number of stronghold spaces. This chambers dimensions swell like the lungs of the Labyrinth, becoming a vast internal space. This chamber is now a demiplane, with traits selected by the Dysoikos upon its formation. The demiplane comes into being with the following set traits:
Size: small (90,000 square feet)Shape: hard edges (walls with doors)Gravity: normalTime: normalMagic: normal magic

The remainder of the demiplanes structure is decided by the Dysoikos in accordance to their whims. It may contain a vast forest, or a churning sea, a pit of deep sand, a thin catwalk surrounded by whirling mists, etc. These demiplane chambers are usually devoid of native life besides various kinds of vegetation, but if appropriate they may contain monsters drawn up from their Labyrinth Roots.

*Advanced Manifestations*
_Multifaceted Environs:_ You may transform another of your rooms, creating an additional demiplane with its own unique internal conditions.


Exalted Mythos
*Spoiler*
Show

*Hypercube Megadungeon*
Prerequisites: The _Crouching Dungeon-Demesne_ Mythos.

The Labyrinth contains its infinity within folded space, altering the fabric of the cosmos with its own mystery. Following its example, the Dysoikos folds together the space of their many roots, and with a shudder and an exhalation of breath held for countless millennia the Labyrinth is reborn in the material plane. The door is now open.

All of your Labyrinth Roots, across the world, connect together to form a true pathway to the Labyrinth. The EL 20 levels of each of your Labyrinth Roots fuse into a folded space, each room wrought across the walls and ceilings of its corresponding brethren, and in the center of the knotted dungeon-tangle a door cracks itself into the stone and unlatches its lock.

Beyond this door is a staircase that leads to the yawning darkness of a long-lost Lawgiver. The Labyrinth is an epic level megadungeon, with its first floor set at Average Encounter Level 21. Ahead lie devious and horrific traps, drawn from all corners of the cosmos. The risk of venturing here is terribly great, but so too are the rewards of plundering a dungeon that was ancient when the Sun was young.

Furthermore, as the link between the Labyrinth and the Material Plane, the Dysoikos gains a unique benefit from this connection. You now count all of your Labyrinth Roots across the world as being Within You. Once a full layer of the Labyrinth has been explored and conquered by your allies, you may expand your reach further, and make that layer of the Labyrinth Within You as well.

When drawing inspiration for the Labyrinths environs, I encourage you to look for the most exciting and challenging dungeon crawls published throughout this games lifespan. I suggest Tomb of Horrors and Rappan Athuk as starting points.

*Inverted Sky Castle*
Prerequisites: The _Labyrinth-Self Internalization_ Mythos.
[Structure]

Where once you broke free your internal geometry and external shape, allowing your interior to seep deeper into the darkness of the Labyrinth in order to become malleable, alive, powerful, now you take one step beyond this.

The powers of the Labyrinth seep up through the bones of the Dysoikos, through their flesh of stone and darkness and into their skin, and now their outward shape begins to bloat and warp and change. Your exterior dimensions are no longer bound by logic or physics - you might now be some impossibly balanced structure made partially from its own blueprints, or a spherical building suspended in the void, or built upside-down hanging from a floating island, or a spire surrounded by hovering neighbors. The gaps in your architecture swirl with the mists of the Labyrinth, binding you together with impossibility.

You may now move at a speed equivalent to that of a flying carpet even when in Subtle Mode, flowing along the undulations of the Labyrinth that sleeps beneath the earth, drifting in and out of reality. Furthermore, you may move yourself while still remaining connected to your Labyrinth Roots, bridging the gap to the Labyrinths fractal infinity with cloying mist and the shadows of your frightening structure.

----------


## Kymme

Excellencies
*Spoiler*
Show

*Coterie of Haunted Decor*

When you use your _Animate Objects_ ability you may affect multiple objects at once, animating several small objects with a single activation. In addition, furniture you animate with this power remain animated for as long as they remain Within You. 

You may animate three additional small-sized objects with your _Animate Objects_ ability. These small-sized targets may be traded in to access larger targets as normal. At level 7 this increases to six additional small-sized objects, and then again at level 13 to nine, and finally at level 19 to twelve.

*This Is A Very (Ability) House*
Prerequisite: One Fantastic Mythos

Choose one of Wisdom, Intelligence, or Charisma. This Excellency may be purchased once for each Ability Score, granting a +2 enhancement bonus to the chosen ability.

Once you have at least one Legendary Mythos known, this Excellency may be purchased a second time for each Ability Score. This second purchase increases the enhancement bonus by 4, to a total of +6.

*Holding Up Pressure Plates* 

You gain Trap Sense (ELH) as a bonus feat. This feat triggers automatically whenever there would be a trap Within You, and allows you to locate the exact placement of the trap on a successful Search check. In addition, all allies Within You gain Dungeoneers Intuition (COSW) as a bonus feat. Allies without the trap sense class feature count as having a trap sense bonus of +0. Your allies may choose to substitute your Wisdom modifier for theirs for the purposes of this feat.

*Hospitality Repaid*

Those who spend a night Within You, enjoying the comforts and shelter you provide and in turn giving you respect are left with a boon. They gain fast healing 1 while Within You and for an hour per point of your Wisdom bonus after leaving your environs. This fast healing cannot raise their HP above half its normal amount.

*Home With A Wandering Eye*

You gain a telepathic bond with any willing person who has spent at least one night Within You. This bond lasts for a number of days equal to your Wisdom score. Nights spent Within You refresh this duration. While maintaining a telepathic bond with someone you may perceive the world using their senses - seeing what they see, hearing what they hear, etc. You may make Spot and Listen checks whenever they would, taking in the world around your target with unbodied senses.

*A Home Both Hungry And Awake*

While in Obvious Mode you gain proficiency with your unarmed strikes. In addition your reach increases by ten feet as you are better able to arrange pieces of your architecture into battering limbs. You gain Improved Grapple as a bonus feat.

While in Obvious Mode you threaten all squares Within You.

*Impassable Waist-High Walls*

When someone tries to form an intention to circumvent your walls other than by entering through a door or gate, whether by climbing, jumping, burrowing, or otherwise, they must make a Will saving throw. If they fail, irrespective of the means they have available, they cannot pass for the next minute. It doesn't matter what they can do. There is a wall blocking the way, so they know in their heart they can't get through.

*Every Door A Portal*
Prerequisite: One Fantastic Mythos

You may spend a standard action to open a door located inside your structure-body. Passage through that door transports whoever moves through it to another location Within You. They emerge from a door in that location, which closes behind them.

*This House Hates You*

You gain Frightful Presence (Draconomicon) as a bonus feat. Rather than activating whenever you attack or charge, this feat activates whenever you activate a Dysoikos Mythos or use one of your innate abilities, such as your _Animate Objects_ ability.

*Inner Eyes Panopticon*
Prerequisite: One Legendary Mythos

When observing spaces Within You you benefit from a _true seeing_ effect, as the spell of the same name.

*The Windows Stay Closed*
Prerequisite: One Fantastic Mythos

Your interior space is warded as though by a mages private sanctum spell. Benefits include:
Those looking in through your windows see only darkness within, which cannot be penetrated by darkvision.No sounds, no matter how loud, can escape your interior, making eavesdropping from outside impossible.Divination (scrying) spells cannot perceive anything Within You.Those Within You are immune to detect thoughts.
This ward prevents speech between those inside and outside, but it does not prevent other forms of communication such as sending, message, or telepathic communication. This ward also does not prevent creatures or objects from moving into and out of the area.

----------


## Arkanist

I've had homely adventurers in my parties before, but this is ridiculous! 

Mythos has been a bit quiet as a homebrew movement for a while, but if anything is the perfect thing to wake it up it'd be this - an awesome class that pushes the boundaries of what it means to be an adventurer! Great work!

----------


## Mlmiii

I absolutely adore this. "Quantum yandere cottage" is such a hilarious support DMPC concept, I'm absolutely having one dramatically appear behind the party at random times. 

I do have a couple questions though: 
Within, An Ancient Fire Yet Burns's second manifestation offers, effectively, one crafting feat to the party. Am I correct in assuming the Dysoikos ignores prerequisites when choosing what feat to grant?Also, was it intentional to only grant one such feat? I wouldn't mind an upgrade Mythos to get more advanced crafting rooms.Crouching Dungeon-Demesne requires one to not move while deployed--how does this interact with Misty Curtain Parts?Is there ever a way to create a dungeon floor at a _weaker_ level than one less than the Dysoikos'? Given the minimum level to place these, it seems... lacking that the Lawgiver Of That Which Would Become Dungeons can't _just_ make a basement full of rats.Is there a way short of Hypercube Megadungeon to reconnect to detached Roots? Some abilities simply refer to being "perched atop", which I initially read as "the time between the two burn-causing actions in Crouching Dungeon-Demesne"On using Living Labyrinth Shintai: Dungeon of Infinite Adventures to add more levels to a set of Roots--is there a time limit to its activation? Because as it currently stands, it sounds like one could tunnel all the way to an EL 20 dungeon in one round by using a gluing a goblin to a revolving door within one of the Dysoikos' entrances and rolling high on a Strength check.Does Hypercube Megadungeon counting all your Roots as "Within You" count them all as "perched upon" for Dungeon of Infinite Adventures? If so, how many Roots can have a floor added at once?

----------

